# Brake Upgrade



## wagen89 (Jul 29, 2007)

I just bought 2004.5 GLI and its going to need brakes soon. is there any OEM VW brakes that bolt onto the GLI that would be a big brake up grade? (I.E r32 brakes?) Or am I just stuck with the stock sized brakes?


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

gehr said:


> Big Brake Kits are pretty much a Big Waste of cash! Unless you're putting down lots of Hp your stock brakes are more than fine. Good pads, Hawk HPS or HP+, good fluid, ATE super blue and Brembo or Zimmermann plain rotors would be a great choice.


 Definitely. Just go with upgraded pads/rotors and you should be good.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

wagen89 said:


> I just bought 2004.5 GLI and its going to need brakes soon. is there any OEM VW brakes that bolt onto the GLI that would be a big brake up grade? (I.E r32 brakes?) Or am I just stuck with the stock sized brakes?


 you already have a decent brake upgrade that came with your GLI. 

You can get R32 front brakes if you want... 

but the best bang for the buck is pad upgrade


----------



## Gesford (Sep 5, 2009)

get some ceramic pads and rotors and you will have way more than you will need. the difference is amazing


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Gesford said:


> get some ceramic pads and rotors and you will have way more than you will need. the difference is amazing


x2


----------



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

gehr said:


> Big Brake Kits are pretty much a Big Waste of cash! Unless you're putting down lots of Hp your stock brakes are more than fine. Good pads, Hawk HPS or HP+, good fluid, ATE super blue and Brembo or Zimmermann plain rotors would be a great choice.


ATE rotors are nice too and work even better with hawk HP+ pads.. :thumbup:


----------

